# BeagleboneBlack problem running Xorg



## Phishfry (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello, sorry if the wrong group, I am attempting to install Xorg on my element14 Beaglebone and I have installed it successfully but I cannot pull anything up with `startx`.

I see the person (Gonzo) who brought HDMI support support to FreeBSD 11-CURRENT stated online that it was possible with x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb. I can find no similar posts with instructions. Anybody have Xorg running on BBB? My Xorg seems to be trying to use a generic framebuffer and failing (beaglebone0). I have installed both xorg and xf86-video-scfb from `pkg install`.

I thought it might be best to ask publicly before bugging a developer. I realize FreeBSD -CURRENT is not supported here and BBB is tier2 but I have to ask somewhere.

Thanks Frank


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 24, 2015)

Some additional information:
Running `Xorg -configure` it seems to stop here:

```
scfb trace: probe start
No Devices to Configure. Configuration failed.
```
Xorg.0.log shows:

```
failed to load module fbdev (module does not exist)
no screens found
```
Tried installing x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev as a fix to no avail.
`startx` seems to error out at:

```
xauth: bad display name "beaglebone:0" in "remove" command
```


----------



## acheron (Sep 24, 2015)

Can you try with the xorg.conf posted on this thread: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2015-September/012246.html


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 24, 2015)

I suggest you to start by just adding the Device section calling the scfb driver to a blank xorg.conf and let X configure the rest automagically.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 24, 2015)

That is what threw me for a loop, the lack of a file named xorg.conf.  I found the xorg.conf.d folder for the daemon.
So iI need to create a xorg.conf in that folder -just calling up scfb.
I am sure it is along those lines, I asked Gonzo to comment so maybe he will reply.
The package is there so iI bet it works, just requires the right touch.


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 24, 2015)

Just create a /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the following content an launch `startx`:

```
Section "Device"
Identifier "Generic FB"
Driver "scfb"
Option "NoAccel" "True"
# Option "ShadowFB" "False" #
EndSection
```


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you all so much, especially for that informative RPi thread. That post is a great start. I will report back after work.

What about the moused/dbus/hal lines in rc.conf. Are they needed? Mailing list post mentions them.


----------



## acheron (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't have these daemons enabled on my imx6 board and it works fine.


----------

